# Like to hear from divorcee's age 40+ with young kids/religion problems please...



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

Just curious to members who may have or are already going through divorce that may have young child(ren) and IF religion was an issue?

How was it handled with your children? Did or do you seek counseling with them? If religion was involved, how are/were your differences handled?

H has done 360 into religion. We have always had same beliefs, but he is now getting to point that I have no desire to get to. 

Just curious as other's situations since seems there are many duplicates here that we all benefit from in some way or another.

Thanks inadvanced for your time.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

My kids are old enough to decide how and how much religion is going to play a role in their lives...neither their mother or me have much say in it now...we did raise them with a foundation toward religion (Catholic) so they would have a basis of knowledge so when it came time for them to decide, when they questioned their faith, they could make some educated decisions...my daughter doesn't attend services much, she is 22...my 2 sons are pretty spiritual, but go to Christian services (20 and 16)...I am proud of each of them because they are making their own choices, not doing this because they were raised to do so...

I tend to be more like my daughter, I go to Church sometimes, pray some...but I find closeness to God while I'm out in nature...My wife is more like my son's and has madeit clear that if we are together, we need a more spiritual life together...I can't argue with that and will go with her to services on sunday, and she has agreed to walk with me in the woods to pray...

I still haven't decided on which direction my faith will take, traditional Roman Catholic as I was raised, or the more modern Christian faith celebrations...


----------

